# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  أسباب العصبية الرمضانية وكيفية علاجها

## mohamed73

الصوم يعني العصبية' هذه المقولة الخاطئة اعتدنا على سماعها في شهر  رمضان المبارك. لكنّ الصوم يعني القدرة على التحمّل وضبط النفس. خلال أيام  رمضان، يفترض أن يحتمل الصائم متاعب الصوم مهما كانت. 
 أسباب العصبية الرمضانية عديدة أبرزها: 
 - الجوع.
 - العطش.
 - الإبتعاد عن التدخين.
 - التوقف عن المشروبات التي تحتوي على الكافيين.
 - الطقس الحار.
 - زحمة السير. 
 كل هذه الأسباب تؤدي الى زيادة إفراز بعض الهرمونات في الجسم التي تزيد التوتر عند الصائم. 
 حلول العصبية في رمضان: 
 تقول 'أنا زهرة' ان الصلاة أفضل الحلول لتخفيف العصبية خلال الصوم. إذ  أثبتت الدراسات العلمية أنّ الجسم يفرز هرمون الإندورفين خلال أداء الصلاة. 
 ثانياً، يجب الابتعاد قدر المستطاع عن الحوارات التي لا تعطي نتيجة لأنّها  تزيد التوتر. كما أنّ سماع الموسيقى أثناء القيادة يخفّف من توتر زحمة  السير. 
 من جهة أخرى، إذا كنت تعاني من العصبية خلال الصوم  ننصحك بشرب كوب من القهوة عند السحور، فهي تمنحك جرعة من الكافيين التي  تحتاجها خلال باقي اليوم.

----------

